# MV Bobrix & MV Jonrix. JR Rix & Son, Hull.



## Mike Hemmington (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm trying to find info on the 2 above ships which I did some sea time on as relief 2 engr in the early sixties, I heard through the grapevine that they both came to grief but I have no idea how.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike
There is a thread on SN re the Bobrix, see
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=40943

The following is from the Singapore Times dated 21/4/1973
"The British coaster Jonrix sank off the French coast early today, but its crew was rescued by a German ship."

Hope these are the ones


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BOBRIX (1957 - 1981) 
As built: 540g. 276n. 780d. 179' 9" x 28' 9" x 12’ 0¼”oa.
Post 1968: 647g. 347n. 950d. 202' 3" x 28' 9" x 12' 0"
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (10½” x 13½”) engine by Crossley Bros. Ltd., Manchester.
24.11.1956: Launched by Scheeps’. “Gideon” v/h J. Koster, Hoogezand, Groningen (Yard No. 237), for J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., Hull. (O.N. 186735). 
2.1957: Completed. 
1968: Lengthened. 
1969: Sold to Highseas Ltd., (J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., managers), Hull. 
13.12.1981: Whilst on a voyage from Bordeux to Teignmouth with maize sprang leaks and developed a severe list in heavy weather at position 49.30N., 3.48W., and a helicopter from RNAS Culdrose lifted off her six crew. 
14.12.1981: Sank at position 49.27.30W., 3.27.30W.

JONRIX (1957 - 1973)
As built: 584g. 276n. 780d. 179’ 9” x 28’ 9” x 12’ 0¼” oa.
Post 1968: 647g. 347n. 950d. 202' 3" x 28' 9" x 11' 11½”
6-cyl 2 S.C.S.A. (265 x 340mm) engine by Crossley Bros. Ltd., Manchester.
9.4.1957: Launched by Schps “Gideon” v/h J.Koster, Groningen (Yard No. 238) for Rix Shipping Company Ltd., (J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., managers), Hull. (O.N.186752). 
6.1957: Completed. 
1968: Lengthened. 
20.4.1973: Whilst on a voyage from Plymouth to Antwerp with china clay in heavy weather, developed a severe list 10 miles off Dunkirk near the Outer Ruytingen Buoy and sank at a position 51.14.24N., 02.07.00E. Her eight crew, plus two children and their mother, were picked up by NAUTICA (Ge 498/63). One crew member was injured and was flown to Ramsgate for hospitalization.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

RNAS Culdrose, Bill.
Gil.


----------

